

Ask HN: Best 'Unknown' Tech/Web blogs - zeedotme

Hi HN, i'm looking for tech blogs that you love but that most other people don't know about...It can be yours too btw.
======
newsio
Redeye VC: <http://redeye.firstround.com/>

Jetplane Journal: <http://www.jetplanejournal.com/>

Emergent Chaos: <http://www.emergentchaos.com/>

~~~
newsio
A couple more:

Zoli's blog: <http://www.zoliblog.com/>

Information aesthetics: <http://infosthetics.com/>

